# Oh, happy frickin' day!!!



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

My wonderful husband discovered how to clip Brillo's nails! 

When we were bathing him, we noticed that if the water was running, he wouldn't try to ball up. So we'd hold him next to the running water so he could slightly feel it, and we were able to get complete access to those little tootsies!  Of course, this came with some struggle, and it is definitely a two person operation (one holding mad hedgie, one clipping mad hedgie's nails...) but it works for us! 

Man, I was really worrying about not being able to clip his nails! So happy my husband figured it out, I never would have!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I opened your post all excited thinking I would see a picture of a smiling Brillo! :lol: 

I'm glad you guys were able to figure a way and cut his nails! nice job.


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> I opened your post all excited thinking I would see a picture of a smiling Brillo! :lol:
> 
> I'm glad you guys were able to figure a way and cut his nails! nice job.


:lol: Sorry to mislead you! I'll have to make up for it with some new pics of the grumpus!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes, please. Brillo's pictures are always welcome!


----------

